# An old Columbia?



## Schwinn63 (Sep 24, 2020)

Dear bicycleheads,

A friend of mine send me pictures of this bicycle, he even know what it's, for me is a Columbia don't know the year.  i would go yo his house today to pick it up, will post more pictures.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 24, 2020)

Since the fender is off, be sure you guys ask if the tank is laying around as well.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Sep 25, 2020)

Hola saludos! That green bike it's a Columbia but you will need to get the serial# due to those Columbia were reissued as anniversary*!*


----------

